# Robson UK trip (Group Buy)



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well i know some of you have been waiting in suspense for the pics of the first car, or should we say guniea pig, hey Dave!!! 

We've had our first car done, and what can i say; truely superb!!! 

Here they are, i think the pics speak for themselves. 

Enjoy!!! 










































And of course some pics of the boys in action!!!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

1st class. 

Ah now its my turn, think i need to go to sleep at some point.

Graham


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Graham sorry for the off topic, but left a message on your phone, can you please ring me urgently thanks


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

very nice mate


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

yes, very nice, was there myself today


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that is stunning


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice! :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sensational  
What colour is that actually, it's not black unless the sunlight is really strong ?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Well the trip begin's.

See u in a few hours Virdee.

Graham


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

more pics please. Post pics of the door cards


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

different class. Very impressed


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great Pics Virdee 

Looks much better in the flesh though  

I will post some more pictures after I have caught up with more mundane things like work 

I will look up the actual colours chosen as well

Thanks again Virdee, I never would have thought it could happen.

The quality, commitment,dedication & professionalism of the Robson team was really something to behold.

They started at 08.AM & finished after PM with attention to detail as though it was their own car:smokin: 

Dave.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Incredible, looks absolutely stunning. I think I need to start saving my pennies as my 32 would look fantastic with that retrim.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I think this should be the OFFICIAL retrim photo thread! Looks great...wondering if I should have mailed my spare seats...


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...nice job.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

> Sensational
> What colour is that actually, it's not black unless the sunlight is really strong ?



Colour scheme:

I chose for the leather 016 charcoal grey, with 616 charcoal gray alcantara centre panelsdoor cards and console lid + hand/gear gaiters with red stitching 

Charcoal grey leather:










Charcoal grey alcantara:









Regards,

Dave


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cheers Dave.
Excellent choice - looks unique and


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Superb results guys:smokin: 

Well Done!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Pictures are fantastic!

I called Virdee on the way home, the man sounded well chuffed with the work Robson had done.

My turn soon


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

My pictures taken yesterday 


















































Enjoy & drool:smokin: 

Dave


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

OK, im sure by the time Graham gets home it will be past midnight!!! 

So heres some pics to keep you guys going. BTW he was totally overwhelmed with the job, and said it came out miles better than what he thought it was going to. Loved it to bits!! 










































He had leather with carbon leather inserts, and custom embroidery (RBM + Robson leather) all in aluminium stitching. 

Looks stunning if you ask me, and suits his white car to bits!!!


----------



## SteveGTsT (Mar 16, 2005)

Have to delurk to say that's one of the best retrims I've ever seen. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Absolutely Stunning!! IF only the robson guys weren't in the uk at the moment who knows what could have been  ... Beautiful retrims both Dave and Graham .. Virdee comeon mate, when's yours up??


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LOL, Sunday!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

They're all looking awesome guys - Robson obviously know their stuff.

Like the carbon effect Graham.

Personally I think the tuner advertising is a tad OTT, but each to their own.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Just back now, i'm so tired but it was all worth the trip and more. You've just got to love the smell. lol.

Bed time. 2 hrs sleep in 48 hrs not good.

Graham


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

wow, gorgeous retrims. im going to find a company here in Canada that will do the same for me. im going for a black-leather/red-stitching motif


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks great Graham 

Definitely worth the trip 



> You've just got to love the smell. lol.


I agree they should bottle that up & sell it 

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Awesome!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> I agree they should bottle that up & sell it


There must be a way to do it as American car manufacturers manage to make vinyl smell kind of like real leather


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Outstanding work, guys. As usual, nothing but quality from the Robson crew. We need pictures out of the sunlight as they don't really show off how good the work is (speaking from first hand experience). 

Cya O!


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

'I agree they should bottle that up & sell it '

So how many bottles do you want to buy then.


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*where abouts are they*

has anyone got a contact number for them


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

I saw this thread when I was still in the market looking for a car. I didn't buy one until far too late to get in on this. The results look stunning. What are the odds of another round?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I may be organizing the next trip from them as i know a few pips will be interested in getting there interior done, so maybe early next year with a little help from our mate Virdee, car looks sweet mate.

Tony


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Huh, am i missing something here!!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

The only thing your missing is the pics of your car with the trim done..lol.

Hopefully we can organize another group buy for next year, with your help of course.

Tony


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I must say.. I entered this thread with some hesitation.. but WOW! Congrats guys some really nice jobs done here!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I think the biggest problem, and probably the main reason with people not going in for the group buy in droves was not knowing how it would turn out.

I couldn't be happier with the way my car has come out.
Need to save some pennies and get some carbon now


----------



## Ginger (Feb 8, 2006)

I would definitely be interested if they came back. Only picked up the car a couple of weeks ago, so couldn't join in this time. The results look amazing though. Stunning.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL looks like Robson will have to come to the UK again!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

will be VAT next time they come across

Virdee Added Tax


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

PMSL at VAT!!! 

Dino, i hope so, and i'm sure Masa will be up for it!!!

And yes Bajie totally agree with you about people not knowing the quality of work. But there were some of us who trusted Robson, and we are part of the "first" group buy!!! You should feel privelaged!!!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Speechless, that looks awesome! :bowdown1: 

Bet that set you back a few K!

- Kevin.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks stunning Dave


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

trackday addict; have you seen Dave's in the flesh? 

Yes it cost us a bit less than 2k


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Yes it cost us a bit less than 2k


Wow, I had the figure nearer 3K, when are they coming over again? :clap: 

- Kevin.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> trackday addict; have you seen Dave's in the flesh?
> 
> Yes it cost us a bit less than 2k



I have seen Dave's (seats)in the flesh, and the pics dont do it justice...

Great work, and as said before Virdee, i am def in for next time they come over.. Might even drop DVD off personally then


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for the kind comments 

Worth every penny & still look as good as the day it was done:clap: 

All thanks to Virdee for arranging it & our Japanese members for the inspiration:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Dave.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

763paf said:


> I have seen Dave's (seats)in the flesh, and the pics dont do it justice...
> 
> Great work, and as said before Virdee, i am def in for next time they come over.. Might even drop DVD off personally then


Very true. Don't worry i've got your name down for the next time!!


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

wow they look stunning!!, i'd be very interested if they did another one


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Will put your name down


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Virdee - what other makes for seat do Robson have templates for?

Thx
Steve


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Virtually any AFAIK. 

What is the Porsche begging for a "Robson" retrim!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

possibly Virdee

'period' porsche retrim of course:wavey:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

They don't actually need templates - it's just cheaper if they have them already.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

There you go, the answer from the main man in Japan!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Virdee, After seeing yours last week i would definatly be up for this! I just cant believe i missed this one. Would they be able to do an R34 GTT?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Will chat to you on Saturday about this


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Had no idea they came over the the UK!

Hardly surprised though, must be one of the best automotive trimmers in the world!

Gaz.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Tried to get them to come over again, but there wasn't enough demand


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Tried to get them to come over again, but there wasn't enough demand


How many do you need, and at what cost to make it worth while?

Gaz.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Have a look here Gaz, and thanks for your interest. All prices and details are on this thread. I have bumped it for the last time.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/70401-robson-leather-retrim-group-buy-ii.html?highlight=robson


----------

